# african music sucks



## 001 (Aug 1, 2009)

hello sorry I hope I don't offend any one but

this lady downstairs keep banging some African music and oh boy dose it suck big times lol, the fucking tones are annoying, my floor must be quite thin or something....

she don't play it all the time but when she is it SUCKS man...

I am sure their must be some cool African music but I don't know what the fuck she is playing lol

any one had this experience


----------



## 001 (Aug 1, 2009)

*ahhhhh peace at last.....

she must have some old cd's or something
*


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 1, 2009)

Depends on the music. It is a big continent. 

Ladysmith Black Mombazo is downright groovy.


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 1, 2009)

Go down there and ask her if she wants to fuck


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 1, 2009)

lolz yah man go fuck that bitch


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 1, 2009)

... all kinds of music in africa ,,so did you go fuck her?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 1, 2009)

if you didnt fuck her...

bring her some metalica and rolling stones cds so you dont need to listen to shit


----------



## 001 (Aug 1, 2009)

lol you jokers haha, yeah I should fuck her but I couldn't get jiggy with it with them beats lol


----------



## 001 (Aug 1, 2009)

*soul plane clip lol*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvKT5mfF7Kw


----------



## grow space (Aug 2, 2009)

Im 4 south-africa and our music doesent suck, that lady sucks, ya hear!!!


----------



## skiskate (Aug 2, 2009)

grow space said:


> Im 4 south-africa and our music doesent suck, that lady sucks, ya hear!!!


I thought you were from estonia...

African music is funny sometimes, I love those deep voices haha.


----------



## guitarabuser (Aug 2, 2009)

African music begat the blues. The blues had a baby and they named it rock and roll. So when you are hearing your neighbor's tunes just think of it as vintage rock. There, does that make you feel better? No? Then point your subs to the floor and crank up "Train to Bangkok".


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 2, 2009)

skiskate said:


> I thought you were from estonia...
> 
> African music is funny sometimes, I love those deep voices haha.


  <<<<try some of these deep voices a little band from texas ......rob


----------



## skiskate (Aug 2, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> <<<<try some of these deep voices a little band from texas ......rob


haha i couldnt tell who it was from the picture, but I already listen to zz top, some damn good music.


----------



## meofcurse (Aug 2, 2009)

fela kuti solomon ilori the lafayette afro rock band duo ouro negro manu dibango come on thats great music.i like african music


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Aug 2, 2009)

How bout some Props for the Afro-Celt sound system or if not maybe some Kila .. deffo irish but has that African kinda groove to it


----------



## meofcurse (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ZkfxCk8EU&feature=PlayList&p=69D5900BEC79580F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=39
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-SQH94Pifc


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 2, 2009)

so is she hot?


----------



## 001 (Aug 5, 2009)

loool haha yeh man sexy ting and that...


----------



## Goodlovin (Aug 6, 2009)

It doesn't all suck. This is a pretty good album:

World Psychedelic Classics 3: Love's a Real Thing - The Funky Fuzzy Sounds of West Africa


----------



## Goodlovin (Aug 6, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> so is she hot?


nice avatar Robert 14617... if _only_ Obama wore that mask. It's actually really selling me on socialism.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 6, 2009)

I like antibalas afrobeat orchestra femi kuti lagbaja.


----------



## bratva (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPn9HVTSAg


----------



## 001 (Aug 7, 2009)

bratva said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPn9HVTSAg



haha yeah I wish it was ms parker downstairs


nah she is more like this lol



*red dwarf REALITY SUCKS*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxgktNz98nU


p.s had to hunt a bit for this


----------



## bratva (Aug 7, 2009)

001 said:


> haha yeah i wish it was ms parker downstairs
> 
> 
> nah she is more like this lol
> ...


lol ! Oh dam !


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 8, 2009)

Ooohh Red Dwarf... good pull.


----------

